# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Freelancing

## Alejandro

Hi!, since i´m not working enough in our gallery as an art handler (sometimes one week per month), I´m not making enough money, so i´ll start to offer my services from the next month. 

Here in New York, i test the "market" a couple of months ago, sending some e-mails to galleries but no answer, and now since i finish with the application process for two grants, i´ll want to go to the street to find jobs. I hope someboy han hire me. I been working in this stuff for 15 months and i got a degree in Fine Arts and also an assocxiete in sculpture.

Anybody can give some advice..? where to go, do you guys think is a good idea to approach in person the galleries?

Any advice welcome. 

Thank´s in advance!

A

----------

